# A7N8X-E BIOS update



## Bystander (Mar 26, 2006)

I have a slow boot-up problem and I have done everything that I know except to update the BIOS for my MB. I don't know enough to do this without a little help.
I have an A7N8X-E Deluxe MB . I have downloaded tha latest BIOS from ASUS. In that download file I have a data1.cab (zipped), a data2.cab (zipped), a data1.hdr, a ikernal.ex_, a layout.bin, and a setup.inx. I don't want to screw up here, and I don't know how to do this. Can someone lead me by the hand to help me do this upgrade? I have the ASUS MB CD. Thanks


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Hello:

bios updating is not really that difficult; but you have to do it right and use the right tools or you can render your system unbootable.

asus usually offers several methods to update your bios such as ez-bios / live update and Awdflash also know as Aflash

Aflash is an all DOS method and my prefered method by far >>>> I have never trashed a bios with the DOS based utilities but conversely I have trashed several with ez-bios and especially the horrible live update !!

Please read your motherboar manual several times for the Awardflash or AFlash method 

then here is some added info (there is a newer version of Awdflash for your motherboard available >>>> and I highly reccomend you use it !!!!!

There are two other methods depending on your mobo / you will have either aflash or afudos

both of those work in DOS / they both are the champs of bios flashing / they both back-up your old copy of your bios and they almost never fail to complete a flash !!!!! cant say that for EZ-Bios or Live Update !!!!

the only draw back to the DOS bios utilities versions (aflash & afudos) is the lack of DOS in Win xp & win 2000 

but thats easily corrected by downloading DRDFLASH from bootdisk.com

its the second item on that webpage "driverless bios flashing"

download the drdflash / then go to the location you downloaded it to / put in a floppy disk / then click on drdflash / it will prepare the floppy for a DOS boot

then you will need to go to your mobo website / download the newest DOS bios utility that works for your mobo (check your manual ) it should be either aflash or afudos

you will then copy the bios utility to your prepared DRDFLASH prepared floppy disk

then you will need to download the newest bios for your mobo

copy the newest version to the prepared floppy

dont copy over a zipped bios or any folders you may have put the bios file in / just copy the bios file to the prepared floppy disk

then put the floppy disk with all files copied in your floppy drive and reboot (you will need to make sure your computer bios are set to boot from the floppy drive first ) boot order

when you restart the computer with the prepared DRDFLASH disk it will boot to an A: prompt then you will have to type the command that is outlined in your mobo manual for your utility version

the rest is DAMN easy / just follow the prompts from within the bios flashing utility !!!!! its fool proof at that point 



if you have any questions / just come back and ask


----------

